# Strobes Vs. Siren Style Lights



## Precision1 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm new to plowing and i'm wondering which style you guys like better and why? Color preferences also?

Thanks


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Umm, a siren is an audible device. Check your local laws to find out what color is authorized in your area. I wouldn't spend a fortune on snazzy lights when you're new, just get something to protect you. A simple $20 rotator or a $50 single strobe is good enough. Once you start making money then it's okay to waste ridiculous amounts of money on way too many lights that are totally unnecessary and counterproductive. Like most of us idiots do. I still feel like a single construction warning type light is sufficient, so my only justification for having a 12 head Whelen comet flash strobe bar is because I like it. I actually shut the fronts off and use the dimmer, and it's still to much most of the time. But it's cool and fun.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

One thing also...You need to make sure the light you get is visible. Go with a Halogen Rotator light to start. Then work your way up to LED's/Strobes and stuff like that.

Shop around, ask questions on here. There's so much knowledge on here it will make you puke. 

Good luck with your endevor!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I like the amber sirens

The red and blue sirens are just bad bad news!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Pirsch;641842 said:


> There's so much knowledge on here it will make you puke.


that's a fact. I puke all the time.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hide a way strobes are good because they dont change the look of the truck, and are visible if you are backin into a main road or something like that.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

how can I attach that quote so it's in a box like other people do?


----------



## Truck_Stuff (Sep 25, 2008)

Detroitdan;641803 said:


> A simple $20 rotator or a $50 single strobe is good enough.


Here ya go and its even LED and it has 10 flash patterns for 77.95. 
http://www.buyautotruckaccessories.com/product.cfm/cf-bin/pn.wolo-hawkeye-warning-lights/


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

stroker79;641849 said:


> I like the amber sirens
> 
> The red and blue sirens are just bad bad news!


I have NEVER seen an Amber Siren!!! Guys we're not looking at sirens we're look'n at LIGHTS! Siren's are LOUD like when you can hear a cop from a mile away when your inside your house drinking a cold one! Lights are what you see. Like in your rearview mirror when they pull you over!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Detroitdan;641868 said:


> how can I attach that quote so it's in a box like other people do?


Quote it, copy and paste it to your sig line just as is--including the brackets, the word quote, etc.

Stroker, I prefer the white sirens. Way better than amber. But purple is pretty.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks Mark O, I was missing one step. Now thats how I wanted it to look. I've been waiting for years for just the right quote. And all this time I thought it would come from Bri or Snofarmer!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I thought the green sirens were nice.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Pirsch;641842 said:


> One thing also...You need to make sure the light you get is visible. Go with a Halogen Rotator light to start. Then work your way up to LED's/Strobes and stuff like that.
> 
> Shop around, ask questions on here. There's so much knowledge on here it will make you puke.
> 
> Good luck with your endevor!


ya like the code 3 275 series beacon wicked bright i have one ill sell ya


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Precision1;641748 said:


> I'm new to plowing and i'm wondering which style you guys like better and why? Color preferences also?
> 
> Thanks


keep strobes to a minimum, they really can confuse and blind other drivers, the good'ole fashion rotating yellow is what people are "trained" to respond to pull out in front of you


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber is the color all the way I run a Code 3. It's very bright, although the first time I switched it on I thought it was trying to chew through the friggin roof. Man the motors are loud on them. I put a piece of clear packaging tape on each magnet and no scratchy scratchy.


----------



## Precision1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Cool Thanks Grass Master for the good advice. Do you use the strobe or the spining light?


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

My code 3 is the spinning type.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have 2 small orange strobes on the back rack of my truck. They work good.


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

I just got a WOLO like the one pictured above. Paided 18.95 shipped. 108 leds 10 patterns. Magnetic mount and coiled cord. Works great for what it is. Don't think it will make blind people see however on low speed lightly traveled roads would be great starter light.

J & B


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Pirsch;641842 said:


> There's so much knowledge on here it will make you puke.


he's not lieing...here i go again...


----------



## nmsnow (Oct 28, 2008)

DetroitDan is right. 
I've had good luck with John or Mike at Tac2 989-724-5775
He won't try to sell you things you don't need, is very knowledgeable, and will take time to explain things


----------

